# Plant identification please



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi guys,

In HarryKwongs aquascape Little Deep Forest are the plants on left and right Microsorum Pteropus( Java Fern)? Im in australia and cant seem to find this plant. Is it simply a large Java Fern or something else? This scape is simply stunning.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Brad


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

I think, they are Microsorum pteropus "narrow leaves" or Microsorum pteropus "needle leaves"


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks,

I figured as much but was thrown by the large size and length of the leaves. Really quite amazing when u think of the time it must have taken to grow it like that.

Brad


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Brad,

The large and long leaves can be stimulated if you put them in a good water circulation rich in CO2. 

Jeffrey


----------



## kivit (Aug 29, 2005)

what does shipping cost to Australia? I will send you some small plantlets if you want to grow them out. just fund the shipping


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Wow Kivit,

thats very nice of you but i have no idea on the procedure. I would be excited to do that but whats going to happen when it arrives here? Will it be quarrintened and will i be sent off to some sleazy prison lol. Or would they just go through usual post and not be checked? I may have to check with my local post or maybee you will have to check with yours as u are sending it.

Brad


----------

